# ♥ † ♥مجموعة ترانيم بمناسبة عيد الأم ♥ † ♥



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

سلام ونعمة

بمناسبة عيد الأم اقدم ليكوا مجموعة ترانيم ولو في ترانيم تانية لعيد الام عاوزينها انا في الخدمة

ترنيمة ايوة أنا أمه

ترنيمة يا نبع الحنان

ترنيمة دموعك يا عدرا

ترنيمة أمي يا عدرا

ترنيمة ذكرياتي

جميع الترانيم من روائع المُبدع عمانوئيل سعد

سلام المسيح
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 مارس 2010)

ميرســــــى اووووووى يا قمراية 
بجد تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميلة


----------



## حبة خردل (17 مارس 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> ميرســــــى اووووووى يا قمراية
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميلة




ربنا يخليكي ليا دا انت اللي قمراية بجد

كل سنة وانت طيبة ليكي ولوالدتك*
*​


----------



## ايرين (17 مارس 2010)

محتاجة ضرووووووووورى ترنيمة انا ليا 3 ام انا عايش من بركتهم عشان احفظها لاولاد مدارس الاحد الجمعة الجايا يعنى محتجاها النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير بلييييييييز لو موجودة ارفعهالى او هتيلى الينك بتاعها تبقى خدمتينى بجد يا جميل , ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2010)

ايرين قال:


> محتاجة ضرووووووووورى ترنيمة انا ليا 3 ام انا عايش من بركتهم عشان احفظها لاولاد مدارس الاحد الجمعة الجايا يعنى محتجاها النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير بلييييييييز لو موجودة ارفعهالى او هتيلى الينك بتاعها تبقى خدمتينى بجد يا جميل , ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك




ممكن تكتبى معلومات اكثر عن الترنيمة يعنى مثلا اول سطر فيها او اسمها التام او فى شريط ايه او لفريق اية اوا او او ؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 مارس 2010)

ايرين قال:


> محتاجة ضرووووووووورى ترنيمة انا ليا 3 ام انا عايش من بركتهم عشان احفظها لاولاد مدارس الاحد الجمعة الجايا يعنى محتجاها النهاردة او بكرة بالكتير بلييييييييز لو موجودة ارفعهالى او هتيلى الينك بتاعها تبقى خدمتينى بجد يا جميل , ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك




*للأسف الترنيمة مش موجودة غير مكتوبة بس
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (19 مارس 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ربنا يبارك كل ايامك

فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا  عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ 
​


----------

